# GUANGZHOU | Guangda ONE+ | 256m | 55 fl | 98m | 23 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Developer: Guangzhou Guangda Investment Co., Ltd.

Architectural plan and construction drawing design: Shenzhen Huayang International Engineering Design Co., Ltd. Guangzhou Branch

The project has passed the LEED-CS platinum level pre-certification of the United States Green Building Council (USGBC) Green Building Conference, and has become the first platinum-level landmark complex project in Zengcheng, Guangzhou with a certification score of 87 points.

Project Overview: 

The Yueyuntai project is located in the Zengcheng National Economic Development Zone, Zengcheng District, Guangzhou. The proposed new buildings include 2 office buildings, 5 residential buildings and a shopping mall. The above-ground building area of the project is about 306,000 m2, and the underground building area is about 131,000 m2, with three basements.

No. 6 office tower has 55 floors above ground, with a roof height of 246.60m, total height: 256 m . And the main function is office (typical floor heights 4.15m, 4.40m); No. 7 office tower has 23 floors above ground with a roof height of 98.15m, and the main function is office (story height 4.15m); the two towers are connected at an elevation of 14.4m~23.2m (corresponding to the second and third floors of Building 6) through a two-story corridor, which functions as an office. The connecting corridor and the 7# tower are separated by sliding bearings.






广东光大集团







www.gdton.com






https://gz.leju.com/news/2020-08-10/10126698410719572181342.shtml










猛龙过江!广东光大首进广州,剑指增城


而随着广州东进的深入，增城作为最靠近广州中心区的板块，链接广州与东莞、深圳两地重要枢纽地区，落子广州第三CBD，更是一众房企发展战略的重要一步。




twgreatdaily.com






render


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm surprised to see so many buildings coming for Zengcheng.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-21


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 448589 from gaoloumi

2021-1-15


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2021-4-6


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2021-4-25


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-21 by 448589


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2021-6-13


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2021-7-18


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow so fast


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-29 by 中游


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-12 by 中游


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 26 by 中游 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-05 by 中游


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-22 by 中游


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-02 by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------

